# Hepa filter / cabin air induction replacement and cleaning



## kvsgti (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a 98 Golf GTI VR6 restoration project almost finished. After the body work finished I detailed the cabin only to find that the passanger floor carpet was soaked after the car was washed or rain. I cleaned out all of the muck that acccumulated in the tray below the wind sheid , but the foam covered door that closes when you switch to recycled air is soaked in muck. 
CAN THIS DOOR BE REPLACED? HOW DOES ONE CHANGE THE HEPA FILTER? AND WHERE IS IT LOCATED? aLSO: ANY TIPS FOR CLEANING THE CABIN AIR DUCTS? - KENT


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Hepa filter / cabin air induction replacement and cleaning (kvsgti)*

im pretty sure that's not going to be a HEPA filter. I know the MKIVs just have a carbon activated filter and its located under the rain tray by the passenger wiper and is very easy to get to. 
do you have a bently? if so check in there and it'll tell you where it is and how to gain access to it.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Hepa filter / cabin air induction replacement and cleaning (kvsgti)*

The cabin air filter (if equipped) on the Mark III is also located on the passenger side under the rain tray, similar to Mark IV. Most US version cars (Mark III) did not come with it, and instead had a coarse plastic screen.
I added the housing and filter on my Mark III Jetta (long ago sold), since it was available on European models. It was an easy bolt-on installation.


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

DJR has a DIY on it


----------

